# Cockerpoo? Yes or No?



## carolewithane (Aug 19, 2015)

This is probably a strange posting. I would imagine you are all Cockapoo fans to actually be on this site. I am not – well not yet anyway! 

I have always had big dogs. I’ve had 2 Sussex Spaniels and 2 black Labradors – not all at the same time I hasten to add. My last dog, a lovely black Labrador, had to be put to sleep at the age of 6 and half because she was really poorly. That was about 8 weeks ago.

I am retired and live on my own and the house seems really empty without a dog in it (and I’m getting fat not walking twice a day!!!) . I need a companion. I am getting older – aren’t we all - and I thought that perhaps I might get a smaller dog. 

My son’s family have got a Cockapoo (aged 12 months) who is really lovely. She has such a sweet nature. I have looked after her whilst they have been away on holiday but it really is not the same as having your own dog.


I have read some horrific stories on this site about people finding it difficult to train their Cockapoos, aggression, pulling on the lead, toilet training – some not being toilet trained at 6 months or more. I’ve never had this sort of problem with my gun dogs.

So, my dilemma is this. I have always been used to big dogs – gun dogs with lovely placid and biddable natures. Should I get a Cockapoo? Will I be able to, (1) train, (2) get used to, (3) love a little scrap like a Cockapoo? What do you think?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I was a cat person my whole life. I never even really liked or paid much attention to dogs until I met my friends Cockapoo. I now have four.
I find their size perfect. Small enough to be good inside but big enough to keep up with an active family. Not yappy lap dogs but super loving. 
I found my boys trained easier than the girls but even as a cat person I was able to train them myself. They are smart and eager to please and sometimes show off! 
Even my 16 year old son loves them. He complained I wss buying a girls dog but he loves them.
The biggest issue you would probably have is their coat. It requires a lot of work. There are smooth coated cockapoos if you look around. I just got one for my fourth because three high maintenance coats were enough.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

DO IT DO IT DO IT!!!!!

If you can do labs then you can do cockapoos and you will have a blast. They have all the same qualities with perhaps double the brains. They are much easier in the car, around the house and their near no shedding coat is a fabulous bonus.

The training is easier than falling off a log if you already know the basics. You'll be surprised at how quickly they can outwit you, but the mental stimulation will be good for your aging brain (like a difficult suduko puzzle with four legs). 

Once you convey to the pup that you are on the same team (might take longer than you think) you will never regret it, they are fabulous little dogs.


----------



## carolewithane (Aug 19, 2015)

I have read up on these little monsters and if a cat person is converted then that is quite something. Yes, I know how to train dogs, well gun dogs anyway, and i suppose a Cockapoo is half spaniel. I do have to say my son's dog is VERY intelligent and I've been very impressed with her. I suppose it's "is she an exception or the rule"? Also it's the change from big dog to little dog with me. It's a big step owning (being owned by) a dog -any dog - so I suppose I'm just being cautious. Thanks for the responses. I don't need much of a push, I already have a name picked out, lol.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think that with your experience with dogs you would not find a cockapoo tricky at all... Do make sure that you buy one that has been bred responsibly from healthy parents with good temperaments and raised well. Be thorough in your research because owing to their popularity as 'cute teddy bear' dogs there are a lot out there.
I think some problems people have with cockapoos come from thinking they are teddy bears not dogs.... cockers are mad active dog - a game keeper friend of mine used to compare them to a porsche 911 while a lab was more like the old style boxy volvo steady and reliable, but not as exciting to drive!!! Then put the poodle into the mix - all that brains and bounce a chap with a standard poodle I used to see out walking used to describe his dog as 'tigger on speed' 
If you want a dog who is fun, active, smart as smart can be, but loves to snuggle - I think they are brilliant.
I have had GSDs, rottie cross, JRT and my current three. All super dogs - Dot the cockerpoo is totally mad - she makes me laugh all the time and is the best companion. She is not stupid - very quick to train and always eager to please. Yes she needs loads of exercise and brain stimulation... she does love to dig  and as Donna says her coat needs lots of attention.
With consistent kind handling from the get go cockapoos are not difficult. A friend has a lab puppy -the holes he digs are bigger, he has chewed chair legs and skirting boards and his sharp teeth have punctured hands, legs and noses!!!! Any pup is hard work- but actually I would say that my 'poos were much easier than my collie to house train and they certainly shed a whole heap less than my wonderful GSDs ever did!!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

We had a Labrador and after losing him two years ago, the house was empty so we got Molly, we had never heard of a cockapoo until we began to look for another dog. So glad now we did discover them, hence two years on and we now have two. 
You have had experience in training a gun dog so you shouldn't have trouble with a poo, they're clever dogs. You say you're retired so what else better to do than dedicate your spare time to training and grooming one of these fantastic dogs. Who knows like myself and many others you could end up with two or like Donna even 4


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They are little dogs but they are rugged little dogs. With the right hand they can be just as athletic, confident and outdoorsy as a lab. On the other hand they are happy being couch potatoes too.


----------



## carolewithane (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank you, Goosey. It's good to know that someone can move from a Labrador to a Cockapoo. I was dogless for 15 years (as my job, before I retired, took me travelling). I promised myself a Labrador when I retired - and she was a joy. I think I now need to be a bit more realistic on size. My lab walked to heel on the lead until she saw a squirrel and then there was 37kg of dog pulling me in the direction I probably did not want to go, lol.

I do have the time to train a dog and I look forward to a Sudoku on 4 legs, lol. I'm not sure about the grooming of a Cockapoo though -it seems they need some expertise. Day to day is OK - I used to clip and groom my Sussex Spaniels but I a Cockapool will be more difficult methinks. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## carolewithane (Aug 19, 2015)

I love the photo farlie, with the cat looking on too.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a tiny rescue cockapoo and a collie/lab cross as Marzi says in the right hands they can be fab little dogs although they do need to be motivated and tiny Molly will question "why" when my collie lab would not dream of not immediately just doing it 

Grooming is a pain - but I keep Molly short coated and I cut her coat myself, we have had some disasters along the way but she is scruffy enough it hides most mistakes quite quickly


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Grooming is not as much of a pain as I thought it would be. I do Rufus myself, we do one scalping in the Spring, a brush through every week or so and small tidy ups with clippers every six weeks or so. If money is not an issue and vanity is, then you can put her in at the groomers when you get your hair cut. I actually find grooming him relaxing and even theraputic. If I had small needy children I would not consider doing it myself.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Just thought I would show you a cockapoo couch potato.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I forgot to mention that my cockapoos made my cats into dog people too!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

carolewithane said:


> Thank you, Goosey. It's good to know that someone can move from a Labrador to a Cockapoo. I was dogless for 15 years (as my job, before I retired, took me travelling). I promised myself a Labrador when I retired - and she was a joy. I think I now need to be a bit more realistic on size. My lab walked to heel on the lead until she saw a squirrel and then there was 37kg of dog pulling me in the direction I probably did not want to go, lol.
> 
> I do have the time to train a dog and I look forward to a Sudoku on 4 legs, lol. I'm not sure about the grooming of a Cockapoo though -it seems they need some expertise. Day to day is OK - I used to clip and groom my Sussex Spaniels but I a Cockapool will be more difficult methinks. Thanks for the reply.


I'm sure with practice you could groom the cockapoo if not just its general day to day grooming and then get a groomer to do the rest! 

Ha ha so had to laugh, that was my jake and a squirrel, but jake was 42kg and I've still got the scars to show for it. Loved him to bits but hated that squirrel .
This was my jake!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a handsome boy Jake was. I'm not buying this squirrel story. He looks too good and laid back for that type of nonsense.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I had a cattle dog/lab mix that I rescued from the pound. And she was sweet and mellow and a lots of pounds of joy and love. After she died I wasn't sure I wanted any dogs and then when I looked to get a puppy and I decided to get two, a brother and sister. And I didn't do my homework so they have some joint problems and that has been expensive (and we haven't even gotten to any need for surgery yet). BUT these dogs are special. Lexi and Beemer make my heart flutter all of the time as I fall in love more and more each day. They require you to invest time in them because they can be too smart for their own good, but when they look into my eyes - MAGIC!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carolewithane (Aug 19, 2015)

I love the photo of Jake. He looked a bit like my Rosie, going a bit grey around the muzzle. Loved the photo of the couch potato too, bit like me now I'm dog-less! (From the descriptions of Cockapoos I bet that doesn't happen often, lol). It is hoped that my son's dog's dam (if that makes sense) will have another litter in the spring. It seems a long time to wait but at least I know the dog's background and temperament. Let's see if I can wait that long, lol. (Though I've heard of a litter within a mile of here. I might just take a peek.) 

Thank you all for your responses. I am now confident that if /when(?) I take the plunge I will love my Cockapoo as much as you all love yours.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

fairlie said:


> What a handsome boy Jake was. I'm not buying this squirrel story. He looks too good and laid back for that type of nonsense.


Yes fairlie he was laid back ,but that was a picture of him in his later days! When he was young he could and would give a squirrel a run for its money


----------



## carolewithane (Aug 19, 2015)

Well, I've jumped in the deepend. I have a lovely Cockapoo boy joining me next week.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

most excellent. Make sure you keep posting so that we can hear how you get on and how quickly you fall in love with your little man.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

carolewithane said:


> Well, I've jumped in the deepend. I have a lovely Cockapoo boy joining me next week.


Yeah!!! You won't regret it - congratulations, can't wait to hear more....


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Congratulations! What name have you chosen for the little guy? Can't wait to see more pictures of him.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love the color! Yay!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Yummy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Well done didn't think you would be able to resist. He Looks beautiful


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

He has such a gorgeous colour! What will you name him?


----------



## carolewithane (Aug 19, 2015)

The colour is called "honey". I have decided to call him "Skye". (Yes, you can all debate on whether that is a girl's or a boy's name). I like it. 

I have been rushing around to make sure everything is in place for him. My Labrador crate is WAY to big so I have ordered a smaller one. One that he can still have lots of room in.

I have tried to attach another photo (excuse my feet, lol). I pick him up next week so more chance of photos then.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

What a handsome little fellow! I wish Bear was still that little! You two will have lots of fun.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe sweet baby!!! AHHH Puppies are the best thing ever.


----------



## Bigjuicysteak (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes yes yes! A million times yes! I was a huge Husky and German Shepherd fan before I saw the first Cockapoo... and after doing a ton of research Cockapoos are all i think about!


----------



## Gretschman (Sep 4, 2015)

You get out of a puppy what you put in , and if you are retired with plenty of time , you will have a well trained companion in no time at all . We got our puppy at 8 weeks just as my wife retired , and at 5 months we have a really well behaved puppy. Don't get me wrong we still have the moments of madness and mayhem , but that is what owning a young dog is all about ! Go for it , and enjoy it !


----------



## Marnia310 (Feb 7, 2015)

yes!! Very intelligent, great company and the easiest dog to train!!!


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh your little Skye is adorable! He is about the color of my little Sophie, she is 5 months now and just the best little girl. She is very sweet and incredibly smart and nutty as they come. We got her at 8 weeks and it has been a joy to watch her grow and develop and learn constantly, she is so busy. They are very smart and eager to please you will love him to pieces! Please post more pictures when you can. Enjoy the crazy puppy stage!


----------



## carolewithane (Aug 19, 2015)

He's quite settled in and learning lots. He's off to the groomers for a little puppy trim this morning.
He has learnt so much. He's house trained. I only had 5 small accidents and they were my fault for not reading the signs. He squeaks or barks to go outside now. He's also been clean overnight from the get go. He knows, sit, wait and fetch and is also good on the lead only pulling occasionally. He's stopped mouthing except when over excited. What more could I ask for at 12 weeks old today? I love him to bits! 
(Sorry I can't seem to post this the right way up - you'll have to stand on your head, lol)


----------



## carolewithane (Aug 19, 2015)

He's quite settled in and learning lots. He's off to the groomers for a little puppy trim this morning.
He has learnt so much. He's house trained. I only had 5 small accidents and they were my fault for not reading the signs. He squeaks or barks to go outside now. He's also been clean overnight from the get go. He knows, sit, wait and fetch and is also good on the lead only pulling occasionally. He's stopped mouthing except when over excited. What more could I ask for at 12 weeks old today? I love him to bits! 
(Sorry I can't seem to post this the right way up - you'll have to stand on your head, lol)

View attachment 103585


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Skye looks and sounds wonderful!

I'm so glad that you have had such a positive start to being a cockapoo owner. 
I love posts like yours


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

Gorgeous! Some days I wish Obi was that little again... Then I remember... &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Catherine malcolmson (Aug 31, 2015)

I became a dog owner at 52,did alot of studying on breeds and chose a cockapoo. I have Barney 10 months old now,he is a smooth coated breed ,not curly like the ones you see on all the pictures. Only needs a good brushing haven't had to have his coat trimmed yet.He has lovely feathering on his legs and paws,and he is always getting compliments on his looks ,often mistaken for a girl,because he looks pretty. I had him at 10 weeks old and toilet trained by 12 like previous statement's very good to train.I have received a lot of advice off the cockapoo forum which has been great in his development. So my advice is if you love walking,playing ball games,cuddles and a dog that just looks at you with love get a cockapoo


----------



## carolewithane (Aug 19, 2015)

Just a quick update to let you know how Skye is doing and post you a picture. I can't believe he's 6 and half months old! We go to puppy school every Friday and he is learning (and unlearning too). He's started pulling on the lead to get to people and other dogs. I think this is an age thing but I'm trying to correct. Our walks consist of stop, go, stop, go. You get the picture I hope. Still love him to bits.

... And he's off to the Vets in a couple if weeks. Just a minute whilst I cover his ears. That's better. To have you know what done. Lol.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Skye is growing up handsome, Sid too will be off to the vets within the next couple of weeks to have the deed done  and not before time.


----------

